# Homemade Toos-2



## turnedon (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello all, here are some tools I made , similar to John's.
The top one is a straight tool with Hunter tip, work's great
for the bottoms of hollow forms.
$ 2 is a hook tool with Hunter tip.
# 3 is a hook tool with scraper tip
# 4 is a chatter tool with home made tips.
All tips made from used saber saw blades.
They all cost just a fraction of bought tools.

Rich fron NH


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice work indeed, you have quite a talent there.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice job saves a lot of money, by the way there swan neck not a hook tool, hook tool is a very different thing. So what did you do to get the shapes, heat, formers and so on.
Nice to see someone adding tools jigs gagets onto a forum. LB,,


----------



## turnedon (Aug 25, 2007)

*tools*

I used a bar bender from harbour Freight. It has different radius dies
and will bend up to 5/8" round bar. I got it on sale for $45.00.
I'll post a picture of it when I take one.

Rich from NH


----------



## turnedon (Aug 25, 2007)

*Bar Bender*

Here is a picture of the bar bender


Rich from NH


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice bit of kit, i made a hardwood former, heat and a car bottle jack and some steel framing setup, but if i had found a cheapy like that would save a bit of time and energy:thumbsup: keep um coming LB..


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You are correct. A hook tool is a cutter. A swan neck is the part that holds the tool. As the college kids say "my bad" whatever the heck that means. I used a map gas torch to bend these. It's not the best choice but it was too cold outside to heat up the forge and I don't have one of those benders.


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice work. I've made a bunch of my own tools in the past and for "some reason" turner made always seems to work better than store bought and yours look as good as any store bought I've seen! Question? On the hunter tool did you mill out the recess in the bar stock to a half round shape where the bit attaches like mikes tools or did you square cut the end of the openning? I've been thinking of doing one myself but have been told that they need that half round openning at the back rather than a square cut. For the life of me I don't know why that would be.....Bill....


----------



## turnedon (Aug 25, 2007)

*Hunter tools*

I just ground it square, seems to work fine. $20.00 for the cutter
and $4.50 for the bar stock. Thanks for your comments.

Rich from NH


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Rich: Question about the in-use mechanics of your swan neck hunter tool. When in use do you rotate the cutting tip down to get an angle of attack of 45 degrees or so, or do you just cut straight in? Curious as I have ordered the parts to do a straight tool and am thinking of doing a swan neck later....Bill...


----------



## turnedon (Aug 25, 2007)

*swan neck*

Hi Bill, I use it in a down posision. If you go straight in you'll get
a catch. You just have to feel your way untill it cuts smoothly.
It's a very sharp tool, no sharpening, just rotate and go.
Let me know how you make out.

Rich from NH


----------

